# Trilby tour



## patricks148 (Nov 22, 2016)

watched a bit this morning and a guy off 17 won, he's already won an earlier round... looks like with the usual suspects keeping a low profile the "tour is in safe hands

anyone else watch it?


----------



## fundy (Nov 22, 2016)

i saw a bit of it, he looked every bit a 17 handicapper to me, certainly not in the mould of the main usual suspect


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 22, 2016)

fundy said:



			i saw a bit of it, he looked every bit a 17 handicapper to me, certainly not in the mould of the main usual suspect
		
Click to expand...

true, but if you were shooting 39/40 points in comps wouldn't you want to be getting your handicap down as well?


----------



## fundy (Nov 22, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			true, but if you were shooting 39/40 points in comps wouldn't you want to be getting your handicap down as well?
		
Click to expand...

yeah without doubt, think they said hed played in it for 4 years without a top 10 before this year. he may be a couple better than his handicap but it didnt look a complete cheat handicap like some have


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Nov 22, 2016)

Yep, just watched it. From what little golf we saw (too many interviews) Brendan's putting didn't seem the best. Is his 17 handicap before 3/4 adjustment or after? Either way that's some pretty consistent golf from such a high handicapper.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Nov 22, 2016)

Isn't that off 3/4 handicaps? 

On the other hand though, I guess the comps are actually played quite close together so might not have had much chance to get his handicap down?


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 22, 2016)

Always surprises me how well some of them do off their high handicaps, in front of the crowd and TV cameras.


----------



## davidg2010uk (Nov 22, 2016)

why aren't the rounds classed as qualifiers


----------



## Dasit (Nov 22, 2016)

I know a couple guys playing in that event, one of them was the guy who came 2nd.

Delaney the 17 handicapper who won is basically not a real 17 handicap.

Don't think I would bother with Trilby tour, every story I hear is off the same suspects dominating it.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 22, 2016)

Bazzatron said:



			Always surprises me how well some of them do off their high handicaps, in front of the crowd and TV cameras.
		
Click to expand...

There's always some high handicapper does well in the monthly medal, isn't it just the same as that and they show the guys who've had a good day?


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 22, 2016)

davidg2010uk said:



			why aren't the rounds classed as qualifiers 

Click to expand...

who knows.

of course you are capable of shooting good scores of high handicaps, but you would hope they would want to get lower. i know i was capable of reg shooting 40 points as a higher handicap, but each time i did i was over the moon with getting cut


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 22, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			There's always some high handicapper does well in the monthly medal, isn't it just the same as that and they show the guys who've had a good day?
		
Click to expand...

yes Karen, but in the monthly medal they are getting cut after a low score


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 22, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			There's always some high handicapper does well in the monthly medal, isn't it just the same as that and they show the guys who've had a good day?
		
Click to expand...

Yep...just jealous it hasn't been me for a while


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Nov 22, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			There's always some high handicapper does well in the monthly medal, isn't it just the same as that and they show the guys who've had a good day?
		
Click to expand...

In two separate trilby tour events though?


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 22, 2016)

Ive watched a few of them and i thought this guy had game suited to his handicap more than most ive seen to be honest , shocking putter , not sure what tees they are playing off could be front tees 

Wonder what he played off the last trilbt he won tho , even ordinary societies will have handicapping guidelines 

Big entrence fees to be playing in a few of them tho , must want to win badly or have too much money 


Reason they are society & not qualifiers is so the organisers dont have to meet the criteria of qualifiers so they can set comp up how ever they want like the play off thing etc ..


----------



## duncan mackie (Nov 22, 2016)

bladeplayer said:



			Ive watched a few of them and i thought this guy had game suited to his handicap more than most ive seen to be honest , shocking putter , not sure what tees they are playing off could be front tees 

Wonder what he played off the last trilbt he won tho , even ordinary societies will have handicapping guidelines 

Big entrence fees to be playing in a few of them tho , must want to win badly or have too much money 


Reason they are society & not qualifiers is so the organisers dont have to meet the criteria of qualifiers so they can set comp up how ever they want like the play off thing etc ..
		
Click to expand...

Assuming this was Delaney winning Hanbury...He played of 17, it was a recent event he won!

So that's 2 x 17 x 3/4 wins, and he had 4 strokes to play with on the 18th green in the qualifying so some images of him putting poorly might be misleading.

He clearly hit the form of his life; well done.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 22, 2016)

usual warning on trilby threads - please refrain from accusing any competitor of 'being a cheat' or wanton bashing of the organiser(s) otherwise the thread will be pulled and 'periods of reflection' on the sidelines will be issued


----------



## Val (Nov 22, 2016)

Canary_Yellow said:



			In two separate trilby tour events though?
		
Click to expand...

Why not?


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 22, 2016)

It can happen. During one of my first ever comps (playing off 18) I had a nett 58. Par was 70. 

It's safe to say that I have never got near it since.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Nov 22, 2016)

It's true. I had a 45 points and a 44 points in the same season a couple of years ago. The first one in May the second in August. Off 20 for the first and 17 for the second. Happy days!

Thinking about it, it's no different to this scenario.


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm always most alarmed by the clobber they wear to be honest


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Nov 23, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			I'm always most alarmed by the clobber they wear to be honest
		
Click to expand...

The rat pack looked cool in trilby's , I can't think of anybody since them


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 23, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			I'm always most alarmed by the clobber they wear to be honest
		
Click to expand...

I wonder how many wear it again after they have competed in the competition?


----------



## hacker_al (Nov 23, 2016)

A couple of guys at our club have played this year and the kit gets regular outings


----------



## JakeWS (Nov 23, 2016)

What do the winners get? Think I'd quite like my moment on tv.


----------



## Pjwgov (Nov 23, 2016)

In previous years I played several Trilby tour events and still use some of the bags(they are waterproof) and the clothes are still worn on a regular basis. Hopefully the event will return to other venues, then I might start entering again.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 23, 2016)

Canary_Yellow said:



			It's true. I had a 45 points and a 44 points in the same season a couple of years ago. The first one in May the second in August. Off 20 for the first and 17 for the second. Happy days!

Thinking about it, it's no different to this scenario.
		
Click to expand...

not the same you were cut 3 shots in between


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Nov 23, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			not the same you were cut 3 shots in between
		
Click to expand...

True but it isn't the competitors fault that it's non qualifying. I didn't get cut any shots between those two rounds either.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 23, 2016)

It's basically a big society and it won't be a qualifier because they are not recognised by Congu and haven't requested too.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 23, 2016)

Canary_Yellow said:



			True but it isn't the competitors fault that it's non qualifying. I didn't get cut any shots between those two rounds either.
		
Click to expand...

you said you shot one off 20 and one off 17 so you played off a lower handicap for the 2nd so you must have been cut


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Nov 23, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			you said you shot one off 20 and one off 17 so you played off a lower handicap for the 2nd so you must have been cut
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Sorry wasn't clear about what I meant. I was cut as a result of the 45 from 20 to 17 but not again until I shot 44.

So what I was getting at was that if the first big score had been non qualifying, it doesn't necessarily follow that I would have been playing off a lower handicap for the second big score. So my point was that it's not the competitors fault that trilby tour don't adjust handicaps. But if your criticism is of the way the trilby tour works (or at least that you think they should adjust handicaps) well that's a different point.


----------



## JV24601 (Nov 23, 2016)

I've been playing golf 6 years and come down from 24 to 9 in that time. 
Along the way I've had some reasonable success in club competitions with some very high scores followed by very low. 
I've always been and still am called a bandit for it. 
But I know I'm not. I'm desperate to do my best in every round I play and would never dream of 'protecting' a handicap or anything like that.
However, I appreciate there are people out there who do the opposite and that's a shame.

I'm just saying, it's too easy to point a finger when a mid-high handicapper wins something, unless you know the full story.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 23, 2016)

Canary_Yellow said:



			Yes. Sorry wasn't clear about what I meant. I was cut as a result of the 45 from 20 to 17 but not again until I shot 44.

So what I was getting at was that if the first big score had been non qualifying, it doesn't necessarily follow that I would have been playing off a lower handicap for the second big score. So my point was that it's not the competitors fault that trilby tour don't adjust handicaps. But if your criticism is of the way the trilby tour works (or at least that you think they should adjust handicaps) well that's a different point.
		
Click to expand...


The point I was making is that most golfers with current handicaps when they shoot low scores in club comps they get a handicap cut and if you are reg beating your handicap in non qual comps why are these guys not also doing it in club comps

I know full well the TT is non qualifying. The guys did look like a 17 handicapper, no dispute there. 

must just be coincidence that plenty who play on it consistently shoot low scores with little or no reduction in handicap. 

The "Short Game Wizard" being the prime example  not seen him in the couple Ive seen so far.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Nov 23, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			The point I was making is that most golfers with current handicaps when they shoot low scores in club comps they get a handicap cut and if you are reg beating your handicap in non qual comps why are these guys not also doing it in club comps

I know full well the TT is non qualifying. The guys did look like a 17 handicapper, no dispute there. 

must just be coincidence that plenty who play on it consistently shoot low scores with little or no reduction in handicap. 

The "Short Game Wizard" being the prime example  not seen him in the couple Ive seen so far.
		
Click to expand...

Haha! Indeed....people that do well on it year after year off a 3/4 handicap obviously just bring their A game for Skysports and William Hunt, I think it would be more likely to have the opposite effect on me...

I was initially sceptical of the chap in question that won two seperate events this year, (as my posts show above), but actually, it could have been me had I entered two events in the season where my handicap came down a lot, and I know how I would feel if it were me being judged in this thread without anyone knowing me. So I feel a bit bad that I was sceptical in the first place as it fundamentally without basis.

As always on these threads, I end up simply thinking that the Trilby Tour is what it is and I don't think it's for me. But, I still watch it when it's on and it actually looks like a pretty unique experience. I might be tempted if it were played at a some other courses, but I can understand the Marriot tie up.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 23, 2016)

Canary_Yellow said:



			Haha! Indeed....people that do well on it year after year off a 3/4 handicap obviously just bring their A game for Skysports and William Hunt, I think it would be more likely to have the opposite effect on me...

I was initially sceptical of the chap in question that won two seperate events this year, (as my posts show above), but actually, it could have been me had I entered two events in the season where my handicap came down a lot, and I know how I would feel if it were me being judged in this thread without anyone knowing me. So I feel a bit bad that I was sceptical in the first place as it fundamentally without basis.

As always on these threads, I end up simply thinking that the Trilby Tour is what it is and I don't think it's for me. But, I still watch it when it's on and it actually looks like a pretty unique experience. I might be tempted if it were played at a some other courses, but I can understand the Marriot tie up.
		
Click to expand...

Of course people are capable of low scores. When i started playing i joined a club, got a handicap of 24, within 3 months it was down to 12. i played 2 comps a week and was shooting a lower round every time i went out, but each time i did the next time my handicap was lower. I was probably a prime example of why they brought in ESR's (though we don't have them in Scotland) if it were me that had played in these evenst and won 2 a few weeks apart, i'm pretty sure i would have played in a at least 2 or 3 qual comps in between, esp if i was in this sort of form.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 23, 2016)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			The rat pack looked cool in trilby's , I can't think of anybody since them
		
Click to expand...

The Specials and Madness.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 23, 2016)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			The rat pack looked cool in trilby's , I can't think of anybody since them
		
Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			The Specials and Madness.

Click to expand...

Micky Pearce


----------



## AlanMills (Nov 23, 2016)

I have to be honest and say that, yes, I'm a sceptic when watching the TT on telly.  I commented a couple of years ago in a different forum that "isn't it a coincidence that same guys are doing well year in year out'.  Regarding one such chap I got a response along the lines of 'yeah, he plays at our club and only hands in the minimum number of cards each year.'.

Also, I've also wondered about quoted yardages as I'm always bemused when we see a 200y par 3 and everyone we see is taking an iron!  I could name only a small handful capable of hitting an iron that far at our club.  By far the majority would be hitting woods and hybrids if not driver,


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 23, 2016)

MikeH said:



			usual warning on trilby threads - please refrain from accusing any competitor of 'being a cheat' or wanton bashing of the organiser(s) otherwise the thread will be pulled and 'periods of reflection' on the sidelines will be issued
		
Click to expand...


Mike, why specifically is this the case on this topic please? Some of the politics threads in out of bounds must have pure speculation and false accusation in them far less accurate than what might be said on this topic?! In another recent thread Trump is very clearly accused of being a golf cheat. Is GM partnered with or have some financial tie in with Trilby Tour.

If Mike has covered this in the past I am curious to know?

Thx


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Nov 23, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Mike, why specifically is this the case on this topic please? Some of the politics threads in out of bounds must have pure speculation and false accusation in them far less accurate than what might be said on this topic?! In another recent thread Trump is very clearly accused of being a golf cheat. Is GM partnered with or have some financial tie in with Trilby Tour.

If Mike has covered this in the past I am curious to know?

Thx
		
Click to expand...

I don't think there is a tie in, (although I don't know that for sure) but any comments that suggest cheating is going on or are otherwise damaging to the Trilby Tour brand could be considered libellous. If it could be demonstrated that it leads to a loss of earnings for the Trilby Tour could leave GM exposed. I'm sure GM retains some responsibility for what is said on here regardless of who says it.

I suspect the sensitivity could be because the Trilby Tour keep there eye on threads like this (which wouldn't be surprising at all) and that unlike most of the topics we discuss, there is a risk of something being stated that directly hurts them in terms of the number of people that sign up etc..


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 23, 2016)

Canary_Yellow said:



			I don't think there is a tie in, (although I don't know that for sure) but any comments that suggest cheating is going on or are otherwise damaging to the Trilby Tour brand could be considered libellous. If it could be demonstrated that it leads to a loss of earnings for the Trilby Tour could leave GM exposed. I'm sure GM retains some responsibility for what is said on here regardless of who says it.

I suspect the sensitivity could be because the Trilby Tour keep there eye on threads like this (which wouldn't be surprising at all) and that unlike most of the topics we discuss, there is a risk of something being stated that directly hurts them in terms of the number of people that sign up etc..
		
Click to expand...


Thanks for that. Its unusual in this world of social media, social everything to be told what you can and can`t talk about. Perhaps not in China or Korea but for sure in the West. 

Would it not be difficult for a third party to sue an open forum operator that operates in the UK and allows freedom of speech on its boards? I thought our laws were different. If you can could people not sue twitter or FB for comments made on its pages? 

For sure most forward thinking companies and businesses have more to lose by moderating than they do by letting what the people want to say be said.


----------



## DCB (Nov 23, 2016)

MikeH closed a similar thread last year when it started to go south. This thread will go the same way if necessary.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 23, 2016)

we have never ever had any relationship with the trilby tour but previous threads have sailed very close to the wind with regards defamatory comments about competitors and the organisers so we have had to suspend those threads 

if you have any issues with any other threads then please report them using the usual methods and we can then take a view as to whether or not we need to suspend those threads and issue warnings and infractions


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 23, 2016)

DCB said:



			MikeH closed a similar thread last year when it started to go south. This thread will go the same way if necessary.
		
Click to expand...

I am aware of that and feel there is no need for threats, we know what you can do.... My interest is as to why on this particular topic do we have these rules?


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 23, 2016)

MikeH said:



			we have never ever had any relationship with the trilby tour but previous threads have sailed very close to the wind with regards defamatory comments about competitors and the organisers so we have had to suspend those threads 

if you have any issues with any other threads then please report them using the usual methods and we can then take a view as to whether or not we need to suspend those threads and issue warnings and infractions
		
Click to expand...


Nope, no issues at all. It would be my guess that lots less threads are being reported of late and I think the balance on the forum seems better because of it. It feels like people are not using the mods as weapons.


----------



## duncan mackie (Nov 23, 2016)

MikeH said:



			usual warning on trilby threads - please refrain from accusing any competitor of 'being a cheat' or wanton bashing of the organiser(s) otherwise the thread will be pulled and 'periods of reflection' on the sidelines will be issued
		
Click to expand...




Alex1975 said:



			I am aware of that and feel there is no need for threats, we know what you can do.... My interest is as to why on this particular topic do we have these rules?
		
Click to expand...

The rules exist in the context of all threads.

The friendly reminder was probably a simple recognition of past performance.

There was a more general one following another thread (non TT)  that wandered off into the same ground.

Reminders are so much better than apparently draconian measures out of the blue!


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 23, 2016)

duncan mackie said:



			The rules exist in the context of all threads.

The friendly reminder was probably a simple recognition of past performance.

*There was a more general one following another thread (non TT)  that wandered off into the same ground.*

Reminders are so much better than apparently draconian measures out of the blue!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I guess I missed that and as such this looked like an exclusive situation.


----------



## 3565 (Nov 23, 2016)

I've played in national comps that have players who Play in it that have dubious hcs but never see them comps being slated as much as those who do the TT. Maybe it's the fact that it's televised that it's open to such, in a time where golf is struggling to gain players and the fact that the pro game gets slated for slow rounds, there isn't much amateur golf on tv showing mere mortals trying to play. So, the TT , Father&Sons and now American golf are trying do something for the amateur golfer surely just enjoy it for what it is? If you don't care for it then fine, at least they are promoting golf and and let those who want to participate in it do so, stop detracting others from entering events like these which I enjoy watching even tho at times the standard isn't that great!


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 23, 2016)

If I want to watch people playing terrible golf, I go to my club, or video my swing. I can't think why I would want to watch poor golf on telly. There's always a master chef variant on which is preferable if I'm that bored.


----------



## 3565 (Nov 23, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			If I want to watch people playing terrible golf, I go to my club, or video my swing. I can't think why I would want to watch poor golf on telly. There's always a master chef variant on which is preferable if I'm that bored.
		
Click to expand...

True, but as soon as a mid to high hc or anyone that posts a great score and had a good round red flags start flying!! 

Sometimes I get bored of watching the pros and prefer to watch amateur chef? Lol.


----------



## Robobum (Nov 23, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			If I want to watch people playing terrible golf, I go to my club, or video my swing. I can't think why I would want to watch poor golf on telly. There's always a master chef variant on which is preferable if I'm that bored.
		
Click to expand...

One of the "chefs" last night would have made better tagliatelle using a sand wedge.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 23, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Thanks, I guess I missed that and as such this looked like an exclusive situation.
		
Click to expand...

Last time a thread got very insulting towards the organiser of the event - sailed very close to the wind and also from what I remember there was someone on the thread who also played on TT and accusations where levelled at him 

As I said earlier the TT is now just a televised tour and people enjoy watching it or playing in it - it has very strict rules in regards being on the tee and what must be worn which isn't to everyone's likings 

There are now other events that a number of competitors go and play to chase the bigger prize - some competitors are banned from some comps and some have died because of some people that enter 

With the prizes offered and the way someone can keep a high HC active it does open a minefield for people to win using a higher HC than their ability suggests - there are the obvious candidates who have been banned from some events but 99% of the people who enter do have bonafide HCs but when it's shown a lot of flak starts to be thrown around


----------



## rosecott (Nov 23, 2016)

Assuming that a CONGU handicap is required for all these events, perhaps the Home Unions should be trying to persuade the organisers to report unusually high scores back to the Home Clubs for action. It must be in the organisers' interests try to foster an impression of integrity in their events.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 23, 2016)

rosecott said:



			Assuming that a CONGU handicap is required for all these events, perhaps the Home Unions should be trying to persuade the organisers to report unusually high scores back to the Home Clubs for action. It must be in the organisers' interests try to foster an impression of integrity in their events.
		
Click to expand...

Would you expect that to happen for every society that host events -charity events , Pro Ams and prob lots of other events of similar


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 23, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Last time a thread got very insulting towards the organiser of the event - sailed very close to the wind and also from what I remember there was someone on the thread who also played on TT and accusations where levelled at him 

As I said earlier the TT is now just a televised tour and people enjoy watching it or playing in it - it has very strict rules in regards being on the tee and what must be worn which isn't to everyone's likings 

There are now other events that a number of competitors go and play to chase the bigger prize - some competitors are banned from some comps and some have died because of some people that enter 

With the prizes offered and the way someone can keep a high HC active it does open a minefield for people to win using a higher HC than their ability suggests - there are the obvious candidates who have been banned from some events but 99% of the people who enter do have bonafide HCs but when it's shown a lot of flak starts to be thrown around
		
Click to expand...


Oh, was this the thread about one particular guy who has won a lot of this kind of open stuff. I think he may have been an Irish fellow?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 23, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Oh, was this the thread about one particular guy who has won a lot of this kind of open stuff. I think he may have been an Irish fellow?
		
Click to expand...

Well the Irish fellow has been discussed various times before and he is the one who has been banned from some events but don't think he was the subject 

The thread was about the TT and mainly fingers started to be pointed towards the owner and a poster who came on to defend the TT - got unsavoury


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 23, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well the Irish fellow has been discussed various times before and he is the one who has been banned from some events but don't think he was the subject 

The thread was about the TT and mainly fingers started to be pointed towards the owner and a poster who came on to defend the TT - got unsavoury
		
Click to expand...


Sounds fun... shame I missed it...


----------



## louise_a (Nov 23, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Would it not be difficult for a third party to sue an open forum operator that operates in the UK and allows freedom of speech on its boards? I thought our laws were different. If you can could people not sue twitter or FB for comments made on its pages?
		
Click to expand...

It quite easy actually. I am a moderator on a Blackpool Football forum, the clubs owners are currently suing the forum owner because he refused to release details of members who posted defamatory comments.

They have also sued people who have posted defamatory comments on both Facebook and Twitter..


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 23, 2016)

louise_a said:



			It quite easy actually. I am a moderator on a Blackpool Football forum, the clubs owners are currently suing the forum owner because he refused to release details of members who posted defamatory comments.

They have also sued people who have posted defamatory comments on both Facebook and Twitter..
		
Click to expand...


Wow, thanks for that. I am genuinely surprised. Might they be successful in their law suit? Can we not say whatever we want? 

I guess harder questions to answer.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 23, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Wow, thanks for that. I am genuinely surprised. Might they be successful in their law suit? Can we not say whatever we want? 

I guess harder questions to answer.
		
Click to expand...

You can say whatever you want online - that you can defend in court...


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 23, 2016)

ger147 said:



			You can say whatever you want online - that you can defend in court...
		
Click to expand...


And I assume from where this is going that your defense is no good if you start with "It was my opinion that..."


----------



## ger147 (Nov 23, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			And I assume from where this is going that your defense is no good if you start with "It was my opinion that..."
		
Click to expand...

Aye.

Even if what you say is true, you still have to be able to prove it to defend yourself...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 23, 2016)

Can we get the thread back on track please

TA muchly


----------



## rosecott (Nov 23, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Would you expect that to happen for every society that host events -charity events , Pro Ams and prob lots of other events of similar
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure we all know the kind of events which are the subject of claims of banditry. If the big players such as Trilby could be persuaded to co-operate it might drive the "usual suspects" away or at least have the Home Clubs take some action.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 23, 2016)

rosecott said:



			I'm pretty sure we all know the kind of events which are the subject of claims of banditry. If the big players such as Trilby could be persuaded to co-operate it might drive the "usual suspects" away or at least have the Home Clubs take some action.
		
Click to expand...

But then I expect a lot of players wouldn't take part

A lot of people play in these type of events and indeed big societies because it's free of the qualifying status and having a card in the hand etc 

TT wouldn't go near making the cards relevant because players would pull out


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 23, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Can we get the thread back on track please

TA muchly
		
Click to expand...

too right, get back to slagging off the TT:rofl::rofl:


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 23, 2016)

Il be honest i was looking to play in an Irish one but they stopped having them over here , if there was another one decently close id possibly play in it , just to say id done it

I could be the new "Irish Guy"


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 23, 2016)

bladeplayer said:



			Il be honest i was looking to play in an Irish one but they stopped having them over here , if there was another one decently close id possibly play in it , just to say id done it

I could be the new "Irish Guy" 

Click to expand...

You could be the " short game Lizard":rofl::rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 23, 2016)

bladeplayer said:



			Il be honest i was looking to play in an Irish one but they stopped having them over here , if there was another one decently close id possibly play in it , just to say id done it

I could be the new "Irish Guy" 

Click to expand...

I think the whole idea of it is great - a mini tour for Amatuers just having a bit of fun , it seems that was he whole idea at the start and they used some very good courses but then the deal was struck with Marriot Courses where you can play for Â£50 a round , the price is what Â£300 - what exactly in regards value are you getting for that ? So for me that makes it nowhere near worth the money they charge and then you add in the guys who clearly don't have a HC that reflects their ability and it's starts to become a bit of a nonsense tbh


----------



## PieMan (Nov 23, 2016)

I haven't read this thread from the beginning but i assume it will be easy for me to enter playing off 15?!!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 23, 2016)

I'm not convinced that making it a qualifier would necessarily drive numbers down. It's still heavily over subscribed at most venues and even with card and pencil in hand, I'm sure the lure of the clothes and bag and the chance to get seen on TV will still prove a suitable carrot to entice sufficient numbers to partake. If they know it was going to discourage some "characters" then there might even be more take up


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 23, 2016)

PieMan said:



			I haven't read this thread from the beginning but i assume it will be easy for me to enter playing off 15?!!!!
		
Click to expand...

welcome aboard Tom....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 23, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think the whole idea of it is great - a mini tour for Amatuers just having a bit of fun , it seems that was he whole idea at the start and they used some very good courses but then the deal was struck with Marriot Courses where you can play for Â£50 a round , the price is what Â£300 - what exactly in regards value are you getting for that ? So for me that makes it nowhere near worth the money they charge and then you add in the guys who clearly don't have a HC that reflects their ability and it's starts to become a bit of a nonsense tbh
		
Click to expand...

Its a simple consumer choice though. If you don't think the clothes and bag, plus the media attention (Sky) is worth the additional money, leaving aside any dubious handicaps then don't enter. It has perhaps become a victim of its initial success. Let's not forget GM also used Marriott venues during their centenary competition so I wouldn't read too much into that. We paid more than the Â£50 but in my opinion was money well spent, even when you add in petrol costs/overnight stay  etc


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 23, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			You could be the " short game Lizard":rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

With my short game it would be something that sucks rather than licks ha


----------



## Pjwgov (Nov 23, 2016)

As regards to Marriott hosting the events, I do believe they are looking for new venues.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 23, 2016)

Pjwgov said:



			As regards to Marriott hosting the events, I do believe they are looking for new venues.
		
Click to expand...

I would be surprised if any of the decent venues around the country would host the event because the price would increase a great deal


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 23, 2016)

My god, had to turn over after 5 minutes, awful to watch.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 23, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			My god, had to turn over after 5 minutes, awful to watch.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly.


----------



## rosecott (Nov 23, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'm not convinced that making it a qualifier would necessarily drive numbers down. It's still heavily over subscribed at most venues and even with card and pencil in hand, I'm sure the lure of the clothes and bag and the chance to get seen on TV will still prove a suitable carrot to entice sufficient numbers to partake. If they know it was going to discourage some "characters" then there might even be more take up
		
Click to expand...

In my posts I wasn't suggesting them becoming qualifiers. What I meant was that organisers could make a Home Club aware of unusually good scores to be considered with other evidence on Annual Review. If the players have genuine CONGU handicaps, what do they have to fear - they will be judged in the same way as all other members. The organisers would then be less likely to have the accusation of "fostering banditry" levelled against them.


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 24, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'm sure the lure of the clothes and bag and the chance to get seen on TV will still prove a suitable carrot
		
Click to expand...

Can't see this Homer;

The clothes they make them wear are terrible, look like mid life crisis clothing.
The bags are pink - waltzing with one of those at your local club / in public screams "I'm desperate for attention".

Being seen on TV dressed like Timothy Claypole in civvies wouldn't be a big incentive for me. I'd never be able to show my face with my friends again.

But we're all different.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 24, 2016)

I played in a 'Golf Tour' last year and all the rounds were qualifiers and the organisers had access to change competitors handicaps directly. Obviously this was in accordance with the strict rules of handicapping and wouldn't slash someone who's handicap was artificially high. All entrants had to have a club handicap or play in 3 events before obtaining one, it worked pretty well but I didn't play this year to see how it was in year 2


----------



## hovis (Nov 24, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			My god, had to turn over after 5 minutes, awful to watch.
		
Click to expand...

i agree.   just a bunch of hackers thinking they're tiger


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 24, 2016)

hovis said:



			i agree.   just a bunch of hackers thinking they're tiger
		
Click to expand...

Sums up most of us tbh


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 24, 2016)

hovis said:



			i agree.   just a bunch of hackers thinking they're tiger
		
Click to expand...

So most HC club golfers then


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 24, 2016)

hovis said:



			i agree.   just a bunch of hackers thinking they're tiger
		
Click to expand...




PhilTheFragger said:



			Sums up most of us tbh 

Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			So most HC club golfers then
		
Click to expand...


There's an echo in here


----------



## Robobum (Nov 24, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			There's an echo in here 

Click to expand...

Get off his forum!


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 24, 2016)

hovis said:



			i agree.   just a bunch of hackers thinking they're tiger
		
Click to expand...

Here's why that will take some doing! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2AvRfxgpL4

Though if you leave it running, there's some stunning stuff from Rory!

The 1 thing that playing in one of these events might do is 'give the participant the closest feel of what playing on tour is like'! Whether that's worth the cost or not is up to the individual!


----------



## londonlewis (Nov 24, 2016)

I don't watch the TT that often but actually enjoy it when I do. I can't see myself ever playing in it, considering the costs alone but forum views only really confirm my lack of desire to play in something you wouldn't have a chance of winning because you are an honest golfer.


----------



## Junior (Nov 24, 2016)

FWIW, I watch the TT and, whilst I would never play in it (I'd rather play Birkdale twice if I was spending that Â£) I admit to finding it entertaining.  Although....... I often wonder why Sky runs with this, when, infact, covering all the rounds of Q School, with all the drama, emotion, tears and golfers playing for their livelihood would be much more appealing to me.


----------



## GeeJay (Nov 24, 2016)

I've only watched the 'Derbyshire' episode, shown a couple of weeks ago. Tuned in because I played Breadsall Priory a few days before the Trilby Tour event was played/filmed. I wanted to see if the TV coverage would give a reasonable impression of the course. 

Quite disappointing coverage. Long shots looking back to the tee with no view from behind the golfer, so no idea what they were faced with. Can't really see what they hit either as the ball is just heading toward the camera.

On the first, the fairway has a severe right to left slope with a huge tree on the left as well. Actually a quite intimidating first drive. No hint of this or any other of the many challenges golfers have to deal with, from the TV shots. I also dislike the 'dour Scotsman' p!ss take at the end. 

Won't be tuning in again, life's too short to be wasting any of it watching this rubbish. Plenty more worthy rubbish to watch.


----------



## snell (Nov 24, 2016)

I enjoy watching it....but I hate the dreadful commentary

Do they have to wear the clothes the organisers say ...or is it just the trilby?


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 24, 2016)

I've tried but I can't get into the TT, to be fair though I wouldn't mind watching more of Club Golfers on TV, maybe the final rounds of a national matchplay etc, something serious, something on the line etc.


They should of Televised the Original Scouser V Bluewolf grudge match at Lymm GC, now that would've been worth watching.  Far more entertaining that a boring US tour Birdiefest.


----------



## Junior (Nov 24, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			I've tried but I can't get into the TT, to be fair though I wouldn't mind watching more of Club Golfers on TV, maybe the final rounds of a national matchplay etc, something serious, something on the line etc.


They should of Televised the Original Scouser V Bluewolf grudge match at Lymm GC, now that would've been worth watching.  Far more entertaining that a boring US tour Birdiefest. 

Click to expand...

hahaha.......would have had to have been past the watershed, or have lots of bleeps in it


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 24, 2016)

Junior said:



			hahaha.......would have had to have been past the watershed, or have lots of bleeps in it 

Click to expand...

Oy. Have some sensitivity. I'm still recovering from injuries suffered during that match


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 24, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			I've tried but I can't get into the TT, to be fair though I wouldn't mind watching more of Club Golfers on TV, maybe the final rounds of a national matchplay etc, something serious, something on the line etc.


They should of Televised the Original Scouser V Bluewolf grudge match at Lymm GC, now that would've been worth watching.  Far more entertaining that a boring US tour Birdiefest. 

Click to expand...

better than any of that PGA stuff! It really was!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 24, 2016)

Junior said:



			I often wonder why Sky runs with this, when, infact, covering all the rounds of Q School, with all the drama, emotion, tears and golfers playing for their livelihood would be much more appealing to me.
		
Click to expand...

What your really saying is you want golf to meet "I'm a celebrity, get me out of here"....arent you.


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 25, 2016)

That play off the other night!! :rofl: 

I enjoy watching most of it especially when Hollins is on just to see how they play some of the holes.


----------



## Junior (Nov 25, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			What your really saying is you want golf to meet "I'm a celebrity, get me out of here"....arent you.

Click to expand...

Now that's an idea.  Play a golf hole whilst chowing down on a kangaroo testicle and putting aroung rats and snakes on the greens.  You might be onto something......


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 25, 2016)

Junior said:



			Now that's an idea.  Play a golf hole whilst chowing down on a kangaroo testicle and putting aroung rats and snakes on the greens.  You might be onto something......
		
Click to expand...

Ive putted with rats and snakes before, but haven't had any NWOOM games recently.:whoo:


----------



## duncan mackie (Nov 25, 2016)

snell said:



			I enjoy watching it....but I hate the dreadful commentary
		
Click to expand...


IMO the addition of a professional commentator has added hugely to the overall viewing experience; one of the 3 young ladies doing the interviews also seemed to have an excellent understanding of things and was a great plus, but the other 2 came over as rank amateurs (which they may well have been of course). As the programmes increasingly strive to upgrade their image it's weaknesses increasingly grate - the Scotsman already referenced fitted it's original 'bit of fun' image but no longer fits comfortably.

Overall it suffers from trying to meet multiple audiences both in participants and audiences. It's not alone!

The mid-am tour seems to have taken over the premier venue market and the trilby is slotting more firmly into the media exposure slot. People can choose which to enter.

On handicapping, I believe it's in the hands of the club handicapping committees - they can't fail to be aware of the major success stories. Generally they will be split between those who put effort into establishing reasons that they can't do anything and those that do. This behavior isn't restricted to these events so it's even less appropriate to chastise the TT in this area (although I can see the argument for them to act within the their events where entrants consistently outperform their handicaps).


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 25, 2016)

I watched it last year i think it was when there was a 1 or 2 HC who had a shocking duck hook of the first and was talking about the pressure of the crowd and cameras :rofl: you would think it was the PGA tour the way some talk


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 25, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I watched it last year i think it was when there was a 1 or 2 HC who had a shocking duck hook of the first and was talking about the pressure of the crowd and cameras :rofl: you would think it was the PGA tour the way some talk
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, whilst i think the event has now sold itself out by increasing prices but reducing the quality of everything. Course, Clothing, Bag etc

The one year i played in it, my first tee shot was the most nervous i've ever been on a golf course.


----------



## 3565 (Nov 25, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			The one year i played in it, my first tee shot was the most nervous i've ever been on a golf course.
		
Click to expand...

I would suppose that's why they do it a certain way by getting you there early, to watch others and for others to watch you, to 'possibly' heighten up any nerves you may feel and it's not every day you'd get interviewed minutes before teeing off. Then to have a camera 10feet away recording everything, like the poor fella who topped it 3 times off the first last year &#128555;
Then it starts all over again if you get in the last four and to be watched by a crowd, (I suppose some on here have got nerves of steel and do it week in week out), I'd be the same if faced similar situation, as I did in the English Mid am few years back I was first to tee off at 7:30 and we had an Ivor Robson introduction and I couldn't put the ball on the tee&#128514;
I suppose those who play for fun won't experience that!


----------



## guest100718 (Nov 25, 2016)

i have never watched it,  but cant really see the appeal, its a bit like the pro am days.... nice for guys playing, but painful to watch


----------



## Pjwgov (Nov 25, 2016)

I have played in it. For the first 6years and enjoyed the experience. The Buckinghamshire 3 times, London club, Goodwood and Bearwood lakes and Hanbury manor. In those events a few handicaps possibly are a little high imo. But you still only have to finish in the top 10 to make the final. It is a very well run competition. I have also played a few southeast events where the scores seemed a little high. But if people have never played in them why be so negative? As from next year it moves away from Marriott and hopefully back to some courses that get people genuinely interested again.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 25, 2016)

I played in an early one. It was enjoyable and was rather nerve racking on the first. However having played in a couple of celebrity pro-ams, I would say those were even more so. Nothing like teeing off in front of your peers on a forum meeting though.


----------



## IanM (Nov 28, 2016)

On Sky now...might be fun to play in and well organised....but why on earth is this on TV?  Some right hackers on view....maybe that's the reason... 5 Handicapper playing with a 22 handicapper who is off a max 18 and 3/4 of that too!


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 28, 2016)

Shockingly bad golf!

Had to stop watching it!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 28, 2016)

Foxholer said:



			Shockingly bad golf!

Had to stop watching it!
		
Click to expand...

Just watched it myself - to the end.  Car crash golf - and the winner (4 hcap) won on the first extra hole - a par 5 - scoring a seven to his opponent's (3 hcap) eight.  Ooof.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 28, 2016)

It's not perfect TV but it's a lot different to play in. However take the TV coverage away and the event is a shadow of itself.


----------



## Lump (Nov 28, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just watched it myself - to the end.  Car crash golf - and the winner (4 hcap) won on the first extra hole - a par 5 - scoring a seven to his opponent's (3 hcap) eight.  Ooof.
		
Click to expand...

The 3 handicap properly melted under the pressure. 
Why he even hit the driver off the tee after watching your opponent stick it in the woods I've no idea. At that point its matchplay, stick it on the fairway which ever way you can.


----------



## richart (Nov 28, 2016)

140 golfers played, and they paid Â£325 each. Wow.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 28, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just watched it myself - to the end.  Car crash golf - and the winner (4 hcap) won on the first extra hole - a par 5 - scoring a seven to his opponent's (3 hcap) eight.  Ooof.
		
Click to expand...

Loved the commentary..... "Neither of these players will be turning pro any time soon" :rofl:

Can you imagine it, though, they knew they'd be on telly since it was the play off... ouch! Golf it's 50% mental and 50% MENTAL!!!


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 28, 2016)

Only caught the very end  of it.   god they chopped it round the last.   Can't believe the lad hit hybrid dunt chip too.    give me strength.   :swing:


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 28, 2016)

on again at 10,  il be watching


----------



## snell (Nov 28, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Only caught the very end  of it.   god they chopped it round the last.   Can't believe the lad hit hybrid dunt chip too.    give me strength.   :swing:
		
Click to expand...

I played a comp this year with a guy who used a hybrid to chip.....he was like a ninja! Everything within a bin lid tap in!


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 28, 2016)

snell said:



			I played a comp this year with a guy who used a hybrid to chip.....he was like a ninja! Everything within a bin lid tap in!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha yes, honey monster wasn't it?


----------



## snell (Nov 28, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Ha ha yes, honey monster wasn't it?
		
Click to expand...

Haha yeah looks like honey monster....had a touch like velvet!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Nov 28, 2016)

richart said:



			140 golfers played, and they paid Â£325 each. Wow.

Click to expand...

Â£285 is the cost - Â£50 deposit and balance of Â£235. Still a lot but as a one off worth a go if you can afford it. Deposits day is this Thursday for anyone wanting to play in 2017. Hopefully my deposit for the 2016 waiting list will guarantee my place for 2017 as I did not get to play in this years comp.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Nov 28, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Only caught the very end  of it.   god they chopped it round the last.   Can't believe the lad hit hybrid dunt chip too.    give me strength.   :swing:
		
Click to expand...

And those were cat 1 golfers so hardly chompers under normal circumstances.


----------



## Sybez (Nov 29, 2016)

Not laughed so much at my telly in years after watching the playoff last night. I mean come on, a 3HC and he gets an 8 on the first extra playoff hole. The guy who won with a 7 nearly pee'd his pants! Comical golf for single figure players.... Rob Lee must be on a pretty penny to commentate that dross... :rofl:


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 7, 2016)

switched it on yesterday at the end and it was won (again) be a prev winner.

interesting interview after with WH.

"he's not the best golfer on show, but he played the game the best"

i think i know what he meant :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 7, 2016)

I laugh so much at the fact the winner takes it so seriously. 'My caddy and I planned a few different routes', 'we mapped the greens'.

if you can win or come close the winning the event every year and your handicap isn't reducing, you're clearly protecting it.

also how lucky was he? Clattered tree on first and somehow bounced into the long grass on the par 5 and bounced out!!


----------



## Soft hands (Dec 7, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			I laugh so much at the fact the winner takes it so seriously. 'My caddy and I planned a few different routes', 'we mapped the greens'.

if you can win or come close the winning the event every year and your handicap isn't reducing, you're clearly protecting it.

also how lucky was he? Clattered tree on first and somehow bounced into the long grass on the par 5 and bounced out!!
		
Click to expand...

Last year I remember him saying he took his caddie to Dubai for a few weeks for warm weather practice!!!

He must be pretty poor round his home course, heard them say the other night he'd won everything on the trilby tour.


----------



## hovis (Dec 7, 2016)

Soft hands said:



			Last year I remember him saying he took his caddie to Dubai for a few weeks for warm weather practice!!!

He must be pretty poor round his home course, heard them say the other night he'd won everything on the trilby tour.
		
Click to expand...

his home course is drayton park in Tamworth.    my colleague who is a member said he plays 3 comps a  year


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 7, 2016)

hovis said:



			his home course is drayton park in Tamworth.    my colleague who is a member said he plays 3 comps a  year
		
Click to expand...


Cilla Black springs to mind.


----------



## Pjwgov (Dec 7, 2016)

It says that he plays at Breadsall Priory golf club.


----------



## richart (Dec 7, 2016)

What club golfer says 'we' when talking about his rounds ? 39 points off 3/4 handicap is pretty impressive, considering second had 34 points. Played the playoff in one under gross as well.


----------



## hovis (Dec 7, 2016)

Pjwgov said:



			It says that he plays at Breadsall Priory golf club.
		
Click to expand...

he maybe a member of two clubs then.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 7, 2016)

Was it Seb Carmichael-Brown in the playoff? He's a good lad, brother of popular youtuber Spencer FC, and won it last year I believe. Been in a vlog with Shiels and Finch, his youtube channel worth a watch - Seb on Golf.


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 7, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			Was it Seb Carmichael-Brown in the playoff? He's a good lad, brother of popular youtuber Spencer FC, and won it last year I believe. Been in a vlog with Shiels and Finch, his youtube channel worth a watch - Seb on Golf.
		
Click to expand...

He drives me up the wall


----------



## drewster (Dec 7, 2016)

He is listed at Drayton Park as his home club on HDID as a 5.9 handicapper. Had a quick look through and couldn't see him in any results listed, not even the club champs .


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 7, 2016)

i think this sort of goings on just re enforces the problems with handicap golf, too may use the handicap system  to make them win. 

myself and everyone i know, play to the best level they can and reduce the handicap in the process....


----------



## hovis (Dec 7, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			i think this sort of goings on just re enforces the problems with handicap golf, too may use the handicap system  to make them win. 

myself and everyone i know, play to the best level they can and reduce the handicap in the process....
		
Click to expand...

it happens alot.   i have just let my handicap of 12 go inactive as i feel the only way for it to be truly fair is to play in scratch comps.    I'm currently averaging 5 to 8 over per round.   when i feel ready I'll just put in a load of supplementary cards


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 7, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			He drives me up the wall
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly he is annoying to the extreme, but back to the Trilby Tour Final the standard  golf was in the final was very good, 6,5,2 and 1 handicapper in there can't complain about that I'm afraid


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 7, 2016)

stevek1969 said:



			My thoughts exactly he is annoying to the extreme, but back to the Trilby Tour Final the standard  golf was in the final was very good, 6,5,2 and 1 handicapper in there can't complain about that I'm afraid
		
Click to expand...

Yeah they all hit some great shots!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 7, 2016)

hovis said:



			it happens alot.   i have just let my *handicap of 12 *go inactive as i feel the only way for it to be truly fair is to play in scratch comps.    I'm currently averaging 5 to 8 over per round.   when i feel ready I'll just put in a load of supplementary cards
		
Click to expand...

I I thought you played off 7 now ? :mmm:



hovis said:



			i for one have never improved by one stroke from full swing lessons.   not a single stroke.    that's after well over 40 lessons and a few different pro's. 
I've always told them that the problem is in my downswing and the way i release the club.   all the pros disagreed and said it was in other areas.    despite me thinking i knew they where wrong i listened to them,  done exactly what they said and saw ZERO improvement over two years.     

in the end i binned the lessons and worked on what i thought the problem was and ignored all the crap the pros told me.  * i went from 15 to a 7 handicap in 3 months.*
for me i knew my arms weren't working properly.   it turned out that i held on to all the rotation in my forearms during the downswing until last minute and then flip the club.  now i just feel like i let the hands fo from the top
		
Click to expand...


----------



## hovis (Dec 7, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I I thought you played off 7 now ? :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

i enter all my scores on golf shake and thats my handicap based on how I've been scoring for the last year.  at least lets me know how I'm doing.     i have no interest in competitive golf.   even if i do get to scratch I'm not sure I'll get the appetite for it


----------



## rosecott (Dec 7, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Only caught the very end  of it.   god they chopped it round the last. *  Can't believe the lad hit hybrid dunt chip too*.    give me strength.   :swing:
		
Click to expand...

It has long been established on this forum that hybrid dunts are infinitely preferable to chippers.


----------



## stokie_93 (Dec 7, 2016)

Anyone signed up for next year/taken part before?


----------



## Pjwgov (Dec 7, 2016)

The best way is to wait until the new venues are released, then play in the club competition which wins you free entry to the Trilby tour if you win.


----------



## stokie_93 (Dec 7, 2016)

Pjwgov said:



			The best way is to wait until the new venues are released, then play in the club competition which wins you free entry to the Trilby tour if you win.
		
Click to expand...

*Where can you find these out?*


----------



## Pjwgov (Dec 7, 2016)

Just keep an eye on the web site and once the venues have been announced, the clubs will give dates for pre qualifiers.


----------



## stokie_93 (Dec 7, 2016)

Pjwgov said:



			Just keep an eye on the web site and once the venues have been announced, the clubs will give dates for pre qualifiers.
		
Click to expand...

good stuff.

You taken part before?


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Dec 7, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Anyone signed up for next year/taken part before?
		
Click to expand...

Signed up to play in the 2017 tour. Hopefully it will be the Lancashire event which will have a new home.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2016)

Pjwgov said:



			The best way is to wait until the new venues are released, then play in the club competition which wins you free entry to the Trilby tour if you win.
		
Click to expand...

Played in one at Caversham Heath. Good day, and a different experience but not sure one I'd class as value for money. That however is just my opinion and others will say differently. Different atmosphere and certainly pressure on the first. Not for me anymore


----------

